# Finder won't load



## gdbiederman (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm using an iBook G4. with OS X version 10.3.9, 
a 1.07 Ghz Power PC G4 processor and 
768 MB DDR SDRAM memory.

I've been using it for about 2 years. Suddenly my Finder won't load
and all the stuff on my desktop has disappeared. When I click
on the Finder icon it appears for a moment on the top toolbar
and then disappears.

I need to get to the stuff I left on my desktop but I
can't unless the Finder loads. Help! Please.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

What does it say on the top tool bar before 'finder dissapears'?


----------



## gdbiederman (Mar 12, 2002)

tedwinder said:


> What does it say on the top tool bar before 'finder dissapears'?


It's just the normal finder menu.
It stays for about 10 seconds and
disappears. I have time to click on
the menu but it doesn't respond.

Somehow my finder reappeared
about an hour ago, but this is the
third time it's happened in the last
two weeks and each time it's gone
for a longer time. It only fails to
load when I turn on my computer.
So now I'm afraid to turn it off.
Next time it might never come back.
Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Er, no sorry, _I_ can't help you, but I'm sure that someone else will!


----------



## macdudenj (Jun 22, 2006)

It could be several things at this point. A corrupted system file on the hard drive. A sector file on the hard drive is going bad and having trouble accessing the hard drive. The internal battery that runs the clock has been known to do crazy things as well. If you can access your files now, I strongly suggest you have backup files for all critical data. Also, if and when you have a solid running system, use "CopyCloner" to make a backup disk image of your entire hard drive. Its free and available on the net. Follow the directions carefully.


----------



## gdbiederman (Mar 12, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## macdudenj (Jun 22, 2006)

I hope it was some help.


----------

